# ISO oat bran sesame sticks recipe



## foodie pam (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for oat bran sesame sticks? I buy them from the bulk bin at a local health food store but would like to make my own if possible.

Thanks for any help you give,
---Pam


----------

